# Why Do You Choose Sub Ohm?



## 3FVape (22/7/15)

Recently I am studying sub-ohm. And find more and more people choose sub ohm with mech mod instead of regulated mod? 

I understand sub-ohm makes mech mods achieve watts like many regulated devices. Is there a difference between a 0.4 Ohm coil on a mech mod vs a 1.5 ohm on a device set to 40 watts?

Thanks


----------



## Vapington (22/7/15)

1.5 ohms @ 40 Watts will be one helluva dry hit  the coil will get extremely hot extremely quickly!


----------



## Mike (22/7/15)

I personally don't see much difference between 0.5 ohms at 40 watts compared to 1.5ohms at 40 watts comparing 26ga to 30ga for example. But it's mostly coil and wick dependant. Duals vs singles, Claptons, vertical coils etc.


----------



## Vapington (22/7/15)

There will be a big difference. The coil with a resistance of 1.5 ohms will ramp up much quicker and get hot quick quick resulting in a nasty dry hit. This is based on a standard coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mike (22/7/15)

I disagree. What are you using as your variable? Wire gauge? Wrap count? That's why I say it's more dependant on your coil type. 1 wrap of 30ga will burn way faster than 8 wraps at the same wattage. If you're dry hitting, you're just doing it wrong. What matters is surface area, thermal capacity and wattage.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (22/7/15)

Gina said:


> Recently I am studying sub-ohm. And find more and more people choose sub ohm with mech mod instead of regulated mod?
> 
> I understand sub-ohm makes mech mods achieve watts like many regulated devices. Is there a difference between a 0.4 Ohm coil on a mech mod vs a 1.5 ohm on a device set to 40 watts?
> 
> Thanks


I think most people used to use mechs to run sub ohms because there wasn't many regulated mods that could run subohm at the time.

Things has changed drastically since then.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ohmen (22/7/15)

If I fire my mod at 40w with a 1.5ohm coil it pushes out 7.75v. That is guaranteed to give a massive dry hit. I found out the hard way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (22/7/15)

I've run a Lemo2 with a 1.4 ohm coil at 35W without getting dry hits. Just depends if you've build the right coil and wicked it right.

Again, surface area, wattage and heat capacity are the important factors.


----------



## Vapington (22/7/15)

Build a 1.5 ohm 26g coil in a subtank at 40W and take a nice long pull and tell me how that goes for you  Look I agree that it depends on the setup - but try building 1.5 ohm coil with thick wire, for instance a 24g would require like 18 wraps lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (22/7/15)

And the 24ga coil will never burn because of the huge surface area and heat capacity.

Point is if you're getting dry hits you're doing it wrong. I've built a 2 ohm dual coil setup that can run over 50 watts without dry hitting.

To define coils by resistance is like saying a car is defined by the size on its engine, it's only one aspect of the picture. To think that resistance will define whether a coil will dry hit or not is wrong. What happens if they're series coils? Then all of a sudden your 26ga coils are 2 ohms instead of 0.5.


----------



## Vapington (22/7/15)

Hence I stated this is based on a standard coil - which 95% of people are building.


----------



## Mike (22/7/15)

Which is why I asked, what defines a standard coil? Wrap count? Internal diameter? Wire gauge?

Point is that there's no reason to "sub ohm" anymore. Long time to ramp up and down, silly huge wire to deal with. I still love dual 28s or 26s but I'm sure that companies like Kanger and Aspire can make devices which run at higher resistances with identical, or better performance than sub ohm devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ohmen (22/7/15)

Mike said:


> Point is if you're getting dry hits you're doing it wrong. I've built a 2 ohm dual coil setup that can run over 50 watts without dry hitting.



@Mike I was just wondering. What build was the 2 ohm coil that you were running at 50w and what setup were you running it with?


----------



## Mike (22/7/15)

@Ohmen twisted 34ga duals if I remember right. Don't have pics but I'll put one together again sometime


----------



## rogue zombie (22/7/15)

Vapington said:


> There will be a big difference. The coil with a resistance of 1.5 ohms will ramp up much quicker and get hot quick quick resulting in a nasty dry hit. This is based on a standard coil



Yes, basically, anything above 1.0ohm (round about) will be extremely hot above say 30w. For example, when my last regulated mod went bang, it jumped from 0,4ohm to 1,8ohm without me noticing.... So I take a puff at around 30 watts and it just about burnt my throat.

For me, I want loads of flavour, but a coolish vapour (temp. of coarse), so the best set up I have found is dual coils, between 0,4 - 0,8 ohms on either 26 or 28g kanthal.

Now, I choose mech over regulated, because it is more "full proof"> the one I use at least. Make a coil at 0,5 ohms dual, and I get around 30watts every hit. No surprises. No failure to launch.


----------



## Ohmen (22/7/15)

That explains a lot then. 

I'd like to see a build like that because I have no knowledge on twisted coils.


----------



## gertvanjoe (22/7/15)

ok now Im lost. from what I understand from ohms law and P = Vi is the following. the lesser the resistance of a coil the more current it will pull on same voltage. thus P = vi will be more thus hotter. thus higher prob of a dry hit ???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 3FVape (23/7/15)

Thanks for all discuss here. Now I am totally lost. I think it is much better to got one Mod to have a try. It cannot be easily explained with the theory and formula. Thanks all :hug:


----------



## Silver (23/7/15)

Interesting topic you have brought up here @Gina

I think @Riaz touched on something important
I remember when I started, the available popular regulated mods like the SVD2 and mVP2 only went up to 11-15 Watts

I remember back then guys like @Andre saying he vaped his Reo at like 30 Watts and I was totally blown away and wanted to experience that. So the only way was to build a lower ohm coil (ie sub ohm coil) on a mechanical device

Now things have changed indeed with powerful regulated devices

But i have made an interesting observation over the past few months which suggests to me that the coil you build still has a reasonably narrow "ideal power range" - even when on a regulated. 

What I mean by this is say you build a single microcoil using 28g with 7 wraps and it comes out at 1 ohm. On a mech this will generate about 15-16 Watts. If you use that on a regulated you may be able to change the power say from a low 10 Watts up to a high 20 Watts, but the zone where you probably will find yourself most happy is still around the same 15 Watts give or take a few watts either way. 

I have asked several regulated vapers what coil they use and what power they vape on and the answers I get support this observation. I.e. If they are using a 0.5 ohm coil they tend to be around the 30 watt mark. 

Of course, the regulated gives you a bit more flexibility - but to think you can vape a 1 ohm single micro from say 10W right up to 40W on a regulated is not easy - or at least not as i have observed. Not talking about temp control here, just normal regulated power mode. 

I just find this very interesting indeed.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

